# Composer anagrams



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A glum harvest.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

KenOC said:


> A glum harvest.


I won't spoil yours, but I'll add my own...

Our Nice Big Chili :lol:


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

Epic French Dior.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Experts viewed llama.....


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Each klutz honks a siren!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Nan won a beret.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Hens harm banjos


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I think you all are just making these up...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Manxfeeder said:


> Nan won a beret.


Isn't there an 'a' too many?


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

KenOC said:


> I think you all are just making these up...


It took me 30 mins.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Not just made up. Hens harm banjos: Johannes Brahms 

One more: Kabob alert!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> Isn't there an 'a' too many?


The "a" is a placeholder for "von" .


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

I just want be clear on the rules, is it first and last name only?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Sol Invictus said:


> I just want be clear on the rules, is it first and last name only?


The answer is here.


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

Munch A Rich Apple Pill, Abe.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Geezer bigots!

too short an answer... so now there's more than 15 characters. Ignore this part.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Iconic cup amigo


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Absent crumhorn

I think the crumhorn was absent in every piece that I am aware of written by this composer.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Uremic larvae

more than 15....


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Eve forks pierogi


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Allegorical crone


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

There must be a web site somewhere that does this. That or you folks have too much time on your hands.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Weston said:


> There must be a web site somewhere that does this. That or you folks have too much time on your hands.


You mean a web site to tell us that Richard Wagner was really an inward charger? Naw, couldn't be anything like that...


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

No stew for you, Weston!


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

KenOC said:


> You mean a web site to tell us that Richard Wagner was really an inward charger? Naw, couldn't be anything like that...


I will have you know it took me a good 45 min for the 2nd one.:lol:


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

The only one that I could do without the anagram solver is for the famous French herb, Arles chives.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

waldvogel said:


> The only one that I could do without the anagram solver is for the famous French herb, Arles chives.


Which is actually a Spoonerism as well as an anagram.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Harps fazed Johnny.

Pro-fried Chicken.

Ask tyro virgins.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Bloc theorizer 

Savory striking


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Grooms musty desks

Dank innovator


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

A not avid violin - Every once in a while, the anagram suits the composer. Or at least my opinion of the composer...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Probably time for some unscrambles! Here’s what we have.

A glum harvest.
Our Nice Big Chili.
Epic French Dior.
Experts viewed llama.
Each klutz honks a siren!
Nan won a beret.
Hens harm banjos = Johannes Brahms.
Kabob alert!
Munch A Rich Apple Pill, Abe.
Geezer bigots!
Iconic cup amigo.
Absent crumhorn.
Uremic larvae.
Eve forks pierogi.
Allegorical crone.
Arles chives = Charles Ives.
Harps fazed Johnny.
Pro-fried Chicken.
Ask tyro virgins.
Bloc theorizer.
Savory striking.
Grooms musty desks.
Dank innovator.
A not avid violin.

I find most of the unscrambles very difficult. BTW new contributions are still welcome.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A not avid violin = Antonio Vivaldi.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Correct, KenOC. A glum harvest = Gustav Mahler.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Solved:
A glum harvest = Gustav Mahler.
A not avid violin = Antonio Vivaldi.
Arles chives = Charles Ives.
Hens harm banjos = Johannes Brahms.

Unsolved:
Our Nice Big Chili.
Epic French Dior.
Experts viewed llama.
Each klutz honks a siren!
Nan won a beret.
Kabob alert!
Munch A Rich Apple Pill, Abe.
Geezer bigots!
Iconic cup amigo.
Absent crumhorn.
Uremic larvae.
Eve forks pierogi.
Allegorical crone.
Harps fazed Johnny.
Pro-fried Chicken.
Ask tyro virgins.
Bloc theorizer.
Savory striking.
Grooms musty desks.
Dank innovator.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Pro-fried chicken and Epic French Dior are the same guy, spelled two different ways. Frederick and Frederic Chopin.

If we used the Polish spelling, he’d be a Dinky Fop Cherry.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Each klutz honks a siren... no helicopters required.

It’s Karlheinz Stockhausen.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Ask tyro virgins and savory striking are the same guy.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Kabob alert = Bela Bartok.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

waldvogel said:


> Ask tyro virgins and savory striking are the same guy.


Gotta say who!

Is anybody else playing here???

Solved:
A glum harvest = Gustav Mahler.
A not avid violin = Antonio Vivaldi.
Arles chives = Charles Ives.
Each klutz honks a siren! = Karlheinz Stockhausen.
Epic French Dior = Frederic Chopin.
Hens harm banjos = Johannes Brahms.
Kabob alert! = Bela Bartok.
Pro-fried Chicken = Frederick Chopin.

Unsolved:
Our Nice Big Chili.
Experts viewed llama.
Nan won a beret.
Munch A Rich Apple Pill, Abe.
Geezer bigots!
Iconic cup amigo.
Absent crumhorn.
Uremic larvae.
Eve forks pierogi.
Allegorical crone.
Harps fazed Johnny.
Ask tyro virgins.
Bloc theorizer.
Savory striking.
Grooms musty desks.
Dank innovator.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Well, one of them came from you and the other version came from me, so we're presumably the two guys who know, rite?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ah. So we wait.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Our nice big chili is one letter off Luigi Cherubini. Loigi?


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Ah. So we wait.


And maybe play a game of cards?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

waldvogel said:


> Our nice big chili is one letter off Luigi Cherubini. Loigi?


Maybe "Hi, uglier incubi!" would have been better.

Eve forks pierogi = Sergei Prokofiev


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Bach snored longer!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Solved:
A glum harvest = Gustav Mahler.
A not avid violin = Antonio Vivaldi.
Arles chives = Charles Ives.
Each klutz honks a siren! = Karlheinz Stockhausen.
Epic French Dior = Frederic Chopin.
Hens harm banjos = Johannes Brahms.
Eve forks pierogi = Sergei Prokofiev.
Kabob alert! = Bela Bartok.
Our Nice Big Chili = Luigi Cherubini (almost).
Pro-fried Chicken = Frederick Chopin.

Unsolved:
Experts viewed llama.
Nan won a beret.
Munch A Rich Apple Pill, Abe.
Geezer bigots!
Iconic cup amigo.
Absent crumhorn.
Uremic larvae.
Allegorical crone.
Harps fazed Johnny.
Ask tyro virgins.
Bloc theorizer.
Savory striking.
Grooms musty desks.
Dank innovator.
Bach snored longer!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Legend honors crab.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Harps fazed Johnny = Franz Joseph Haydn


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Decree girlfriend a hog.
--or--
Enriched a leggier Ford.

(same answer)


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

Iconic cup amigo is Giacomo Puccini.


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

Ask tyro virgins is Igor Stranvinsky.


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

Grooms musty desks is Modest Mussorgsky.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Solved:
A glum harvest = Gustav Mahler.
A not avid violin = Antonio Vivaldi.
Arles chives = Charles Ives.
Ask tyro virgins = Igor Stranvinsky.
Each klutz honks a siren! = Karlheinz Stockhausen.
Epic French Dior = Frederic Chopin.
Harps fazed Johnny = Franz Joseph Haydn.
Hens harm banjos = Johannes Brahms.
Eve forks pierogi = Sergei Prokofiev.
Grooms musty desks = Modest Mussorgsky.
Iconic cup amigo = Giacomo Puccini.
Kabob alert! = Bela Bartok.
Our Nice Big Chili = Luigi Cherubini (almost).
Pro-fried Chicken = Frederick Chopin.

Unsolved:
Experts viewed llama.
Nan won a beret.
Munch A Rich Apple Pill, Abe.
Geezer bigots!
Absent crumhorn.
Uremic larvae.
Allegorical crone.
Bloc theorizer.
Savory striking.
Dank innovator.
Bach snored longer!
Legend honors crab.
Decree girlfriend a hog. Or, Enriched a leggier Ford.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Nan won a beret = Anton Webern (misspelled...)
Munch A Rich Apple Pill, Abe = CPE Bach (depending on how you spell it...)
Allegorical crone = Arcangelo Corelli
Dank innovator = Antonin Dvorak


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Beddy boo-boo time.

Solved:
A glum harvest = Gustav Mahler.
A not avid violin = Antonio Vivaldi.
Allegorical crone = Arcangelo Corelli.
Arles chives = Charles Ives.
Ask tyro virgins = Igor Stranvinsky.
Dank innovator = Antonin Dvorak.
Each klutz honks a siren! = Karlheinz Stockhausen.
Epic French Dior = Frederic Chopin.
Harps fazed Johnny = Franz Joseph Haydn.
Hens harm banjos = Johannes Brahms.
Eve forks pierogi = Sergei Prokofiev.
Grooms musty desks = Modest Mussorgsky.
Iconic cup amigo = Giacomo Puccini.
Kabob alert! = Bela Bartok.
Munch A Rich Apple Pill, Abe = CPE Bach.
Nan won a beret = Anton Webern (more or less).
Our Nice Big Chili = Luigi Cherubini (almost).
Pro-fried Chicken = Frederick Chopin.

Unsolved:
Experts viewed llama.
Geezer bigots!
Absent crumhorn.
Uremic larvae.
Bloc theorizer.
Savory striking.
Bach snored longer!
Legend honors crab.
Decree girlfriend a hog. Or, Enriched a leggier Ford.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

First new ones of the day:

Unclasp conifer

Agitate into dozen


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Decree girlfriend a hog. Or, Enriched a leggier Ford.

Using the wikipedia spelling, it's George Frideric Handel.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

“Bach snores longer” and “legend honors crab” are the same guy, Arnold Schoenberg.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

A rin, lex and a scribe

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/rin (says it's an old japanese coin) 
so yeah, that one was hard


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Insane ink axis.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Insane ink axis = Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

DeepR said:


> A rin, lex and a scribe
> 
> https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/rin (says it's an old japanese coin)
> so yeah, that one was hard


And easy to see....
Alexander Scriabin

Also: Geezer bigots = Georges Bizet


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> And easy to see....
> Alexander Scriabin
> 
> Also: Geezer bigots = Georges Bizet


Geezer bigots? I'd tell you the answer now, but I'm stuck near the walls of Seville, with my friend Lilas Pastia...


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

The easiest anagram of all, aimed directly at ArtRock:

One brain


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

waldvogel said:


> The easiest anagram of all, aimed directly at ArtRock:
> 
> One brain


Well, half of the people here will not have heard of Brian Eno. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2017)

Well.that can be changed.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Solved:
A glum harvest = Gustav Mahler.
A not avid violin = Antonio Vivaldi.
A rin, lex and a scribe = Alexander Scriabin.
Allegorical crone = Arcangelo Corelli.
Arles chives = Charles Ives.
Ask tyro virgins = Igor Stranvinsky.
Bach snores longer! = Arnold Schoenberg.
Dank innovator = Antonin Dvorak.
Decree girlfriend a hog = George Frideric Handel.
Each klutz honks a siren! = Karlheinz Stockhausen.
Enriched a leggier Ford = George Frideric Handel.
Epic French Dior = Frederic Chopin.
Harps fazed Johnny = Franz Joseph Haydn.
Hens harm banjos = Johannes Brahms.
Eve forks pierogi = Sergei Prokofiev.
Geezer bigots! = Georges Bizet.
Grooms musty desks = Modest Mussorgsky.
Iconic cup amigo = Giacomo Puccini.
Insane ink axis = Iannis Xenakis.
Kabob alert! = Bela Bartok.
Legend honors crab = Arnold Schoenberg.
Munch A Rich Apple Pill, Abe = CPE Bach.
Nan won a beret = Anton Webern (more or less).
One brain = Brian Eno.
Our Nice Big Chili = Luigi Cherubini (almost).
Pro-fried Chicken = Frederick Chopin.

Unsolved:
Experts viewed llama.
Absent crumhorn.
Uremic larvae.
Bloc theorizer.
Savory striking.
Unclasp conifer.
Agitate into dozen.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Absent crumhorn = Robert Schumann


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

New one:

An air jaguar.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

KenOC said:


> New one:
> 
> An air jaguar.


Juan Arriaga. Good one!


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Arioso his coining


Definitely appropriate in his case...


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello, aging peppermint


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's the status. Some of the unsolved are rather old and begging for solutions!

Solved:
A glum harvest = Gustav Mahler.
A not avid violin = Antonio Vivaldi.
A rin, lex and a scribe = Alexander Scriabin.
Absent crumhorn = Robert Schumann.
Allegorical crone = Arcangelo Corelli.
An air jaguar = Juan Arriaga.
Arles chives = Charles Ives.
Ask tyro virgins = Igor Stravinsky.
Bach snores longer = Arnold Schoenberg.
Dank innovator = Antonin Dvorak.
Decree girlfriend a hog = George Frideric Handel.
Each klutz honks a siren = Karlheinz Stockhausen.
Enriched a leggier Ford = George Frideric Handel.
Epic French Dior = Frederic Chopin.
Harps fazed Johnny = Franz Joseph Haydn.
Hens harm banjos = Johannes Brahms.
Eve forks pierogi = Sergei Prokofiev.
Geezer bigots = Georges Bizet.
Grooms musty desks = Modest Mussorgsky.
Iconic cup amigo = Giacomo Puccini.
Insane ink axis = Iannis Xenakis.
Kabob alert = Bela Bartok.
Legend honors crab = Arnold Schoenberg.
Munch A Rich Apple Pill, Abe = Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach.
Nan won a beret = Anton Webern (more or less).
One brain = Brian Eno.
Our Nice Big Chili = Luigi Cherubini (almost).
Pro-fried Chicken = Frederick Chopin.

Unsolved:
Experts viewed llama.
Uremic larvae.
Bloc theorizer.
Savory striking.
Unclasp conifer.
Agitate into dozen.
Arioso his coining.
Hello, aging peppermint.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

“Agitate into dozen” and “arioso his coining” were rivals at one point in time.

“Bloc theorizer”, “uremic larvae”, and “unclasp conifer” all come from the same country.

“Savory striking” is among the solutions listed above.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Viva tin viol poop!

Smirk kooks vary.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

waldvogel said:


> "Savory striking" is among the solutions listed above.


Yes, so it is. Igor Stravinsky.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

"Experts viewed llama"

Hint: died this decade, and I left out the "Sir".


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Viva tin viol poop!
> 
> .


I could have sworn he was Italian from the letter combination, but no, it's the one-hit wonder , Ippolitov Ivanov.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> "Experts viewed llama"
> 
> Hint: died this decade, and I left out the "Sir".


Peter Maxwell Davies. I never would have got it without the hint. An Englishman! Who else would have an x, v, and w in his name????


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Agitate into dozen = Gaetano Donizetti
Arioso his coining = Gioachino Rossini

(I got Donizetti before reading waldvogel's clue, which made Rossini easier)


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Uremic larvae = Maurice Ravel
Bloc theorizer = Hector Berlioz
Unclasp conifer = Francis Poulenc


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Some contemporary composers:

Damning buglers
He harms bananas
Secret hive
Major hut handles


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Solved:
A glum harvest = Gustav Mahler.
A not avid violin = Antonio Vivaldi.
A rin, lex and a scribe = Alexander Scriabin.
Absent crumhorn = Robert Schumann.
Agitate into dozen = Gaetano Donizetti.
Allegorical crone = Arcangelo Corelli.
An air jaguar = Juan Arriaga.
Arioso his coining = Gioachino Rossini.
Arles chives = Charles Ives.
Ask tyro virgins = Igor Stravinsky.
Bach snores longer! = Arnold Schoenberg.
Bloc theorizer = Hector Berlioz.
Dank innovator = Antonin Dvorak.
Decree girlfriend a hog = George Frideric Handel.
Each klutz honks a siren! = Karlheinz Stockhausen.
Enriched a leggier Ford = George Frideric Handel.
Epic French Dior = Frederic Chopin.
Experts viewed llama = Peter Maxwell Davies.
Harps fazed Johnny = Franz Joseph Haydn.
Hens harm banjos = Johannes Brahms.
Eve forks pierogi = Sergei Prokofiev.
Geezer bigots! = Georges Bizet.
Grooms musty desks = Modest Mussorgsky.
Iconic cup amigo = Giacomo Puccini.
Insane ink axis = Iannis Xenakis.
Kabob alert! = Bela Bartok.
Legend honors crab = Arnold Schoenberg.
Munch A Rich Apple Pill, Abe = Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach.
Nan won a beret = Anton Webern (more or less).
One brain = Brian Eno.
Our Nice Big Chili = Luigi Cherubini (almost).
Pro-fried Chicken = Frederick Chopin.
Savory striking = Igor Stravinsky.
Unclasp conifer = Francis Poulenc.
Uremic larvae = Maurice Ravel.
Viva tin viol poop = Ippolitov-Ivanov.

Unsolved:
Hello, aging peppermint.
Smirk kooks vary.
Damning buglers
He harms bananas
Secret hive
Major hut handles


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

“Smirk kooks vary.” When this composer’s music was heard in New York in 1897, a critic wrote, “What a name! It suggests fierce whiskers stained with vodka."


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

KenOC said:


> "Smirk kooks vary." When this composer's music was heard in New York in 1897, a critic wrote, "What a name! It suggests fierce whiskers stained with vodka."


Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Secret hive is Steve Reich.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

New:

Dash jam on.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

KenOC said:


> New:
> 
> Dash jam on.


Looks like John Adams


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Hehe, good luck with Franz Liszt.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

DeepR said:


> Hehe, good luck with Franz Liszt.


I thought of him and it was too easy: Slant frizz

Frank Zappa is harder...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Franz Liszt aka Franz Ritter von Liszt, Ferencz Liszt, and Ferenc Liszt... The liszt goes on and on. :devil:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

waldvogel said:


> frizz


Ah, so that's a word.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

DeepR said:


> Ah, so that's a word.


Usually a verb, meaning to make one's hair very curly...


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Pierre Boulez - Berlioz puree .


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

waldvogel said:


> I thought of him and it was too easy: Slant frizz
> 
> Frank Zappa is harder...


You're right, this is difficult. However, I think I've finally come up with a solution:

Frank zap pa


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Nereffid said:


> Some contemporary composers:
> 
> Damning buglers
> He harms bananas
> ...


Damning buglers = Magnus Lindberg

Two not so contemporary composers:

Hurl vast urinal
A rash to men


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like we're slowing down. Right now, five unsolved.

Solved:
A glum harvest = Gustav Mahler.
A not avid violin = Antonio Vivaldi.
A rin, lex and a scribe = Alexander Scriabin.
Absent crumhorn = Robert Schumann.
Agitate into dozen = Gaetano Donizetti.
Allegorical crone = Arcangelo Corelli.
An air jaguar = Juan Arriaga.
Arioso his coining = Gioachino Rossini.
Arles chives = Charles Ives.
Ask tyro virgins = Igor Stravinsky.
Bach snores longer = Arnold Schoenberg.
Bloc theorizer = Hector Berlioz.
Damning buglers = Magnus Lindberg.
Dank innovator = Antonin Dvorak.
Dash jam on = John Adams.
Decree girlfriend a hog = George Frideric Handel.
Each klutz honks a siren = Karlheinz Stockhausen.
Enriched a leggier Ford = George Frideric Handel.
Epic French Dior = Frederic Chopin.
Experts viewed llama = Peter Maxwell Davies.
Harps fazed Johnny = Franz Joseph Haydn.
Hens harm banjos = Johannes Brahms.
Eve forks pierogi = Sergei Prokofiev.
Geezer bigots = Georges Bizet.
Grooms musty desks = Modest Mussorgsky.
Iconic cup amigo = Giacomo Puccini.
Insane ink axis = Iannis Xenakis.
Kabob alert = Bela Bartok.
Legend honors crab = Arnold Schoenberg.
Munch A Rich Apple Pill, Abe = Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach.
Nan won a beret = Anton Webern (more or less).
One brain = Brian Eno.
Our Nice Big Chili = Luigi Cherubini (almost).
Pro-fried Chicken = Frederick Chopin.
Savory striking = Igor Stravinsky.
Secret hive = Steve Reich.
Smirk kooks vary = Rimsky-Korsakov.
Unclasp conifer = Francis Poulenc.
Uremic larvae = Maurice Ravel.
Viva tin viol poop = Ippolitov-Ivanov.

Unsolved:
Hello, aging peppermint.
He harms bananas.
Major hut handles.
Hurl vast urinal.
A rash to men.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Three more, with hints:

Aliens jibe us (his 25% was bleakest)
Rich off a jam (famous for losing fame)
Barf Zen drawl (0scar Pistorious would have appreciated him)


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

a rash to men=Thomas Arne


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

aliens jibe us=Jean Sibelius


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

hurl vast urinal=Arthur Sullivan


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

JP is on a roll! Solved:
A glum harvest = Gustav Mahler.
A not avid violin = Antonio Vivaldi.
A rash to men = Thomas Arne.
A rin, lex and a scribe = Alexander Scriabin.
Absent crumhorn = Robert Schumann.
Agitate into dozen = Gaetano Donizetti.
Aliens jibe us (his 25% was bleakest) = Jean Sibelius.
Allegorical crone = Arcangelo Corelli.
An air jaguar = Juan Arriaga.
Arioso his coining = Gioachino Rossini.
Arles chives = Charles Ives.
Ask tyro virgins = Igor Stravinsky.
Bach snores longer = Arnold Schoenberg.
Bloc theorizer = Hector Berlioz.
Damning buglers = Magnus Lindberg.
Dank innovator = Antonin Dvorak.
Dash jam on = John Adams.
Decree girlfriend a hog = George Frideric Handel.
Each klutz honks a siren = Karlheinz Stockhausen.
Enriched a leggier Ford = George Frideric Handel.
Epic French Dior = Frederic Chopin.
Experts viewed llama = Peter Maxwell Davies.
Harps fazed Johnny = Franz Joseph Haydn.
Hens harm banjos = Johannes Brahms.
Eve forks pierogi = Sergei Prokofiev.
Geezer bigots = Georges Bizet.
Grooms musty desks = Modest Mussorgsky.
Hurl vast urinal = Arthur Sullivan.
Iconic cup amigo = Giacomo Puccini.
Insane ink axis = Iannis Xenakis.
Kabob alert = Bela Bartok.
Legend honors crab = Arnold Schoenberg.
Munch A Rich Apple Pill, Abe = Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach.
Nan won a beret = Anton Webern (more or less).
One brain = Brian Eno.
Our Nice Big Chili = Luigi Cherubini (almost).
Pro-fried Chicken = Frederick Chopin.
Savory striking = Igor Stravinsky.
Secret hive = Steve Reich.
Smirk kooks vary = Rimsky-Korsakov.
Unclasp conifer = Francis Poulenc.
Uremic larvae = Maurice Ravel.
Viva tin viol poop = Ippolitov-Ivanov.

Unsolved:
Hello, aging peppermint.
He harms bananas.
Major hut handles.
Rich off a jam (famous for losing fame)
Barf Zen drawl (0scar Pistorious would have appreciated him)


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I’ll give a clue for Hello, aging peppermint.

He was wanted in Leipzig, but they never got him.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Barf Zen drawl is Franz Berwald.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I need help for the contemporary composers... anagrams are REALLY tough when you don’t know their names in the first place.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a couple new ones

Delphinium hat

Truncheon asses


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Rich off a jam = Joachim Raff


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

New ones:

Magical brander

Jean Throne Sermon

Kraut Timeouts


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Ages miniature pimps.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Kraut time-outs = Toru Takemitsu


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Solved:
A glum harvest = Gustav Mahler.
A not avid violin = Antonio Vivaldi.
A rash to men = Thomas Arne.
A rin, lex and a scribe = Alexander Scriabin.
Absent crumhorn = Robert Schumann.
Agitate into dozen = Gaetano Donizetti.
Aliens jibe us = Jean Sibelius.
Allegorical crone = Arcangelo Corelli.
An air jaguar = Juan Arriaga.
Arioso his coining = Gioachino Rossini.
Arles chives = Charles Ives.
Ask tyro virgins = Igor Stravinsky.
Bach snores longer = Arnold Schoenberg.
Barf Zen drawl = Franz Berwald.
Bloc theorizer = Hector Berlioz.
Damning buglers = Magnus Lindberg.
Dank innovator = Antonin Dvorak.
Dash jam on = John Adams.
Decree girlfriend a hog = George Frideric Handel.
Each klutz honks a siren = Karlheinz Stockhausen.
Enriched a leggier Ford = George Frideric Handel.
Epic French Dior = Frederic Chopin.
Experts viewed llama = Peter Maxwell Davies.
Harps fazed Johnny = Franz Joseph Haydn.
Hens harm banjos = Johannes Brahms.
Eve forks pierogi = Sergei Prokofiev.
Geezer bigots = Georges Bizet.
Grooms musty desks = Modest Mussorgsky.
Hurl vast urinal = Arthur Sullivan.
Iconic cup amigo = Giacomo Puccini.
Insane ink axis = Iannis Xenakis.
Kabob alert = Bela Bartok.
Kraut Timeouts = Toru Takemitsu.
Legend honors crab = Arnold Schoenberg.
Munch A Rich Apple Pill, Abe = Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach.
Nan won a beret = Anton Webern (more or less).
One brain = Brian Eno.
Our Nice Big Chili = Luigi Cherubini (almost).
Pro-fried Chicken = Frederick Chopin.
Rich off a jam = Joachim Raff.
Savory striking = Igor Stravinsky.
Secret hive = Steve Reich.
Smirk kooks vary = Rimsky-Korsakov.
Unclasp conifer = Francis Poulenc.
Uremic larvae = Maurice Ravel.
Viva tin viol poop = Ippolitov-Ivanov.

Unsolved:
Hello, aging peppermint (wanted in Leipzig but they never got him).
He harms bananas.
Major hut handles.
Delphinium hat.
Truncheon asses.
Magical brander.
Jean Throne Sermon.
Ages miniature pimps.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Magical brander = Albéric Magnard

This is so bizarre! As of 8pm last evening, I had never heard of him. The satellite subscription played his quintet for piano and winds, which I liked. So I looked him up on Wikipedia... and what a death! 

I listened to the fourth symphony on youtube afterwards. It needs repeated listening, but the first impression was great.

He’s called the French Bruckner, but he reminds me more of the composer who I called Truncheon asses.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Some composers who are definitely not contemporary:

Lording baboons

Prelunch lyre

Tallish atoms


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Tallish atoms = Thomas Tallis


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

New ones: 

Free Bulgaria!
Trouser labels


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Trouser labels = Albert Roussel


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

We're up to ten unsolved. Sorry, the list is closed until we're down to five. Hints are welcome!

Unsolved:
Hello, aging peppermint (wanted in Leipzig but they never got him).
He harms bananas.
Major hut handles.
Delphinium hat.
Truncheon asses.
Jean Throne Sermon.
Ages miniature pimps.
Lording baboons.
Prelunch lyre.
Free Bulgaria!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

OK - I'll offer Paul Hindemith for "delphinium hat".


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Well done, there.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Prelunch lyre is Henry Purcell


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Free Bulgaria = Gabriel Faure.

Hint 2: The folks in Leipzig didn’t get Hello, aging peppermint. They had to settle for their third choice, some guy named Beach or Botch or Butch?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Just two more and then everybody can throw another one each onto the pile.

Unsolved:
Hello, aging peppermint (wanted in Leipzig but they never got him).
He harms bananas.
Major hut handles.
Truncheon asses.
Jean Throne Sermon.
Ages miniature pimps.
Lording baboons.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ah...thanks to Waldvogel, Hello, aging peppermint = Georg Philipp Telemann, without checking carefully... Good one!


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Major hut handles = John Luther Adams


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Lording baboons could be rephrased as lesser apes near Disney World.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Truncheon asses suffered a most unusual death.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ah again...Truncheon asses = Ernest Chausson.

Down to four and ready for more. I'll add:

TV is cash hook! (that's a true one in fact, likely needs no hint)

Everybody can add one now!


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

waldvogel said:


> Truncheon asses suffered a most unusual death.


Ernst Chausson?

Edit: Dangit Ken!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Again, Waldvogel's hint: Lording baboons = Orlando Gibbons.

Unsolved:
He harms bananas.
Jean Throne Sermon.
Ages miniature pimps.
TV is cash hook!

More needed!


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Merchant abides

This one’s way too easy, but I think I should start a franchise: Bagel Barn


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

TV is cash hook = Shostakovich


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Solved:
A glum harvest = Gustav Mahler.
A not avid violin = Antonio Vivaldi.
A rash to men = Thomas Arne.
A rin, lex and a scribe = Alexander Scriabin.
Absent crumhorn = Robert Schumann.
Agitate into dozen = Gaetano Donizetti.
Aliens jibe us = Jean Sibelius.
Allegorical crone = Arcangelo Corelli.
An air jaguar = Juan Arriaga.
Arioso his coining = Gioachino Rossini.
Arles chives = Charles Ives.
Ask tyro virgins = Igor Stravinsky.
Bach snores longer = Arnold Schoenberg.
Barf Zen drawl = Franz Berwald.
Bloc theorizer = Hector Berlioz.
Damning buglers = Magnus Lindberg.
Dank innovator = Antonin Dvorak.
Dash jam on = John Adams.
Decree girlfriend a hog = George Frideric Handel.
Delphinium hat = Paul Hindemith.
Each klutz honks a siren = Karlheinz Stockhausen.
Enriched a leggier Ford = George Frideric Handel.
Epic French Dior = Frederic Chopin.
Experts viewed llama = Peter Maxwell Davies.
Harps fazed Johnny = Franz Joseph Haydn.
Hens harm banjos = Johannes Brahms.
Eve forks pierogi = Sergei Prokofiev.
Free Bulgaria = Gabriel Faure.
Geezer bigots = Georges Bizet.
Grooms musty desks = Modest Mussorgsky.
Hello, aging peppermint = Georg Philipp Telemann.
Hurl vast urinal = Arthur Sullivan.
Iconic cup amigo = Giacomo Puccini.
Insane ink axis = Iannis Xenakis.
Kabob alert = Bela Bartok.
Kraut Timeouts = Toru Takemitsu.
Legend honors crab = Arnold Schoenberg.
Lording baboons = Orlando Gibbons.
Magical brander = Albéric Magnard.
Major hut handles = John Luther Adams.
Munch A Rich Apple Pill, Abe = Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach.
Nan won a beret = Anton Webern (more or less).
One brain = Brian Eno.
Our Nice Big Chili = Luigi Cherubini (almost).
Prelunch lyre = Henry Purcell.
Pro-fried Chicken = Frederick Chopin.
Rich off a jam = Joachim Raff.
Savory striking = Igor Stravinsky.
Secret hive = Steve Reich.
Smirk kooks vary = Rimsky-Korsakov.
Tallish atoms = Thomas Tallis.
Trouser labels = Albert Roussel.
Truncheon asses = Ernest Chausson.
Unclasp conifer = Francis Poulenc.
Uremic larvae = Maurice Ravel.
Viva tin viol poop = Ippolitov-Ivanov.

Unsolved:
He harms bananas.
Jean Throne Sermon.
Ages miniature pimps.
TV is cash hook!
Merchant abides.
Bagel Barn.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Ages miniature pimps = Giuseppe Sammartini


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

New:
Cannabis, banjoes hath.

Unsolved:
He harms bananas.
Jean Throne Sermon.
Merchant abides.
Bagel Barn.
Cannabis, banjoes hath.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

KenOC said:


> New:
> Cannabis, banjoes hath.


That would be Leipzig's substitute choice. I guess it turned out alright for them.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Creamy oboe regime


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

waldvogel said:


> That would be Leipzig's substitute choice. I guess it turned out alright for them.


Well, you take what you can get. I wonder how Graupner would have done.

But I'll wait until somebody writes out the answer...

Meanwhile: Buy used decals.

Solved:
A glum harvest = Gustav Mahler.
A not avid violin = Antonio Vivaldi.
A rash to men = Thomas Arne.
A rin, lex and a scribe = Alexander Scriabin.
Absent crumhorn = Robert Schumann.
Ages miniature pimps = Giuseppe Sammartini.
Agitate into dozen = Gaetano Donizetti.
Aliens jibe us = Jean Sibelius.
Allegorical crone = Arcangelo Corelli.
An air jaguar = Juan Arriaga.
Arioso his coining = Gioachino Rossini.
Arles chives = Charles Ives.
Ask tyro virgins = Igor Stravinsky.
Bach snores longer = Arnold Schoenberg.
Barf Zen drawl = Franz Berwald.
Bloc theorizer = Hector Berlioz.
Damning buglers = Magnus Lindberg.
Dank innovator = Antonin Dvorak.
Dash jam on = John Adams.
Decree girlfriend a hog = George Frideric Handel.
Delphinium hat = Paul Hindemith.
Each klutz honks a siren = Karlheinz Stockhausen.
Enriched a leggier Ford = George Frideric Handel.
Epic French Dior = Frederic Chopin.
Experts viewed llama = Peter Maxwell Davies.
Harps fazed Johnny = Franz Joseph Haydn.
Hens harm banjos = Johannes Brahms.
Eve forks pierogi = Sergei Prokofiev.
Free Bulgaria = Gabriel Faure.
Geezer bigots = Georges Bizet.
Grooms musty desks = Modest Mussorgsky.
Hello, aging peppermint = Georg Philipp Telemann.
Hurl vast urinal = Arthur Sullivan.
Iconic cup amigo = Giacomo Puccini.
Insane ink axis = Iannis Xenakis.
Kabob alert = Bela Bartok.
Kraut Timeouts = Toru Takemitsu.
Legend honors crab = Arnold Schoenberg.
Lording baboons = Orlando Gibbons.
Magical brander = Albéric Magnard.
Major hut handles = John Luther Adams.
Munch A Rich Apple Pill, Abe = Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach.
Nan won a beret = Anton Webern (more or less).
One brain = Brian Eno.
Our Nice Big Chili = Luigi Cherubini (almost).
Prelunch lyre = Henry Purcell.
Pro-fried Chicken = Frederick Chopin.
Rich off a jam = Joachim Raff.
Savory striking = Igor Stravinsky.
Secret hive = Steve Reich.
Smirk kooks vary = Rimsky-Korsakov.
Tallish atoms = Thomas Tallis.
Trouser labels = Albert Roussel.
Truncheon asses = Ernest Chausson.
TV is cash hook = Shostakovich.
Unclasp conifer = Francis Poulenc.
Uremic larvae = Maurice Ravel.
Viva tin viol poop = Ippolitov-Ivanov.

Unsolved:
He harms bananas.
Jean Throne Sermon.
Merchant abides.
Bagel Barn.
Cannabis, banjoes hath.
Creamy oboe regime.
Buy used decals. (Not a hint, but this seems to be a bad idea.)


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

All Nine Divine Appoggiatura, Iris!


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

(Accidental repost)


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Buy used decals = Claude Debussy


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Rang sequin adore

Finally got one in with a "q" in it. Relax, there's a "u" too!


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

And I can't believe that nobody has figured out "Bagel Barn"! I thought that it would be easy, but it's turned out to be a lulu!


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Elk sends a nazi jam.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Let me tell you a hint for "He harms bananas".


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Oh, he ran not nobly!


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

A hen chided John in vain.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Bagel barn - Alban Berg
Cannabis banjoes hath - Johann Sebastian Bach

We used to do this with ‘pop’ music. I really liked ‘Hitler’s Elk’ for ‘The Killers’


----------



## steph01 (Dec 21, 2016)

waldvogel said:


> "Bloc theorizer", "uremic larvae", and "unclasp conifer" all come from the same country.


Hector Berlioz, Maurice Ravel are the first two. Can't get the third though.


----------



## steph01 (Dec 21, 2016)

Here's a couple:

Smooth skit man 
Thy core hipster


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

unclasp conifer=Francis Poulenc


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Fridge handle bingo.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Ten men pickled her grub.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Taplow said:


> Ten men pickled her grub.


Careful-people have received infractions for less :lol:


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Taplow said:


> Fridge handle bingo.


Hildegarde of Bingen


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Taplow said:


> Ten men pickled her grub.


Engelbert Humperdinck. Please release me from this...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Cons jeer handkerchief (hint: he solved a great organist's offspring problem)

Solved:
A glum harvest = Gustav Mahler.
A not avid violin = Antonio Vivaldi.
A rash to men = Thomas Arne.
A rin, lex and a scribe = Alexander Scriabin.
Absent crumhorn = Robert Schumann.
Ages miniature pimps = Giuseppe Sammartini.
Agitate into dozen = Gaetano Donizetti.
Aliens jibe us = Jean Sibelius.
Allegorical crone = Arcangelo Corelli.
An air jaguar = Juan Arriaga.
Arioso his coining = Gioachino Rossini.
Arles chives = Charles Ives.
Ask tyro virgins = Igor Stravinsky.
Bach snores longer = Arnold Schoenberg.
Bagel Barn = Alban Berg.
Barf Zen drawl = Franz Berwald.
Bloc theorizer = Hector Berlioz.
Buy used decals = Claude Debussy.
Cannabis, banjoes hath = Johann Sebastian Bach.
Damning buglers = Magnus Lindberg.
Dank innovator = Antonin Dvorak.
Dash jam on = John Adams.
Decree girlfriend a hog = George Frideric Handel.
Delphinium hat = Paul Hindemith.
Each klutz honks a siren = Karlheinz Stockhausen.
Enriched a leggier Ford = George Frideric Handel.
Epic French Dior = Frederic Chopin.
Experts viewed llama = Peter Maxwell Davies.
Harps fazed Johnny = Franz Joseph Haydn.
Hens harm banjos = Johannes Brahms.
Eve forks pierogi = Sergei Prokofiev.
Free Bulgaria = Gabriel Faure.
Fridge handle bingo = Hildegard of Bingen.
Geezer bigots = Georges Bizet.
Grooms musty desks = Modest Mussorgsky.
Hello, aging peppermint = Georg Philipp Telemann.
Hurl vast urinal = Arthur Sullivan.
Iconic cup amigo = Giacomo Puccini.
Insane ink axis = Iannis Xenakis.
Kabob alert = Bela Bartok.
Kraut Timeouts = Toru Takemitsu.
Legend honors crab = Arnold Schoenberg.
Lording baboons = Orlando Gibbons.
Magical brander = Albéric Magnard.
Major hut handles = John Luther Adams.
Munch A Rich Apple Pill, Abe = Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach.
Nan won a beret = Anton Webern (more or less).
One brain = Brian Eno.
Our Nice Big Chili = Luigi Cherubini (almost).
Prelunch lyre = Henry Purcell.
Pro-fried Chicken = Frederick Chopin.
Rich off a jam = Joachim Raff.
Savory striking = Igor Stravinsky.
Secret hive = Steve Reich.
Smirk kooks vary = Rimsky-Korsakov.
Tallish atoms = Thomas Tallis.
Ten men pickled her grub = Engelbert Humperdink.
Trouser labels = Albert Roussel.
Truncheon asses = Ernest Chausson.
TV is cash hook = Shostakovich.
Unclasp conifer = Francis Poulenc.
Uremic larvae = Maurice Ravel.
Viva tin viol poop = Ippolitov-Ivanov.

Unsolved:
He harms bananas.
Jean Throne Sermon.
Merchant abides.
Creamy oboe regime.
All Nine Divine Appoggiatura, Iris!
Rang sequin adore.
Elk sends a nazi jam.
Oh, he ran not nobly!
A hen chided John in vain.
Smooth skit man.
Thy core hipster.
Cons jeer handkerchief


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

Hint for "All Nine Divine Appoggiatura, Iris!" The name contains a preposition.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Hint for “Merchant abides”. He abides because he is bemoaning the fate of his country, which does not exist during his lifetime.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

merchant abides=Bedrich Smetana


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

The announcers at WRCJ in Detroit have some fun with this guy’s name, plus the anagram is SO biblical...

Cain hidden, Jehovah inn


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe this will be a bit harder.

Hover; think no kink. (Hint: A nemesis of Dmitri)

We're at ten, will take one more from anybody who hasn't posted in the last hour.

BTW, Max Bruch is "Mr. Ax Chub," the chub being a type of fish.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

The So-called composer is Tikhon Khrennikov, who occupies the same space is Soviet music that Trofim Lysenko occupies in Soviet Biology...


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I think our European friends have to go to work tomorrow...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Waldvogel correctly figured that "Ashcan? Clam urn." = Clara Schumann. So we're down to eight.

Unsolved:
Jean Throne Sermon.
Elk sends a nazi jam.
Oh, he ran not nobly!
A hen chided John in vain.
Smooth skit man.
Cons jeer handkerchief.
Aim larva lung whiplash.
Cain hidden, Jehovah inn.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

This composer had some of the best anagrams ever. So many to choose from, but I’ll pick Democratic Latinos.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

waldvogel said:


> The So-called composer is Tikhon Khrennikov, who occupies the same space is Soviet music that Trofim Lysenko occupies in Soviet Biology...


Khrennikov is still a controversial figure, with some claiming he protected many composers during the purges in the late 1940s - in fact, only Weinberg was ever imprisoned in those years, briefly, and that was in connection with the "doctors' plot" against Stalin and had nothing to do with his music. Others, though, have a much worse opinion of Khrennikov.

He remained head of the composer's union until 1991, when it was dissolved along with the USSR. He was still an unrepentant Stalinist. "Stalin, in my opinion, knew music better than any of us."

I have read that some of his music in a lighter vein remains popular. There are several performances of his Violin Concerto No. 1 (among others) on YouTube.

Here's TK doing his best Sousa impression, a pretty good march in fact.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Democratic Latinos = Domenico Scarlatti


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Whee! Bad unloving vet.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Since nobody got this even after two hints, I’ll announce that “Cons jeer handkerchief” is Johann Schieferdecker. The story: Handel and his friend Johann Mattheson visited Buxtehude in Lübeck in 1703. They had heard that Buxtehude was about to retire and were interested in his cushy job as organist at the Marienkirche.

Buxtehude said, if you’re interested, you’ll have to marry my eldest daughter. This was something of a tradition; at least, Buxtehude had gotten his job exactly the same way. For whatever reason, though, Handel and Mattheson turned tail and left town the very next day.

Enter Johann Schieferdecker, who later did agree to marry Buxtehude’s daughter and became the new Marienkirche organist in 1707, holding the job for a quarter century. Meanwhile, Mattheson stabbed Handel with a sword, but that's another story...


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Whee! Bad unloving vet.


It took THIS long for him to turn up! Ludwig van Beethoven.

Now for something baseball needs. A "fresh bunt czar".


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Schieferdecker is a pretty funny name. With “Cain hidden, Jehovah inn” you would swear that he’s Dutch, not German, and that his career was in another field entirely.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Unsolved:
Jean Throne Sermon.
Elk sends a nazi jam.
Oh, he ran not nobly!
A hen chided John in vain.
Smooth skit man.
Aim larva lung whiplash.
Cain hidden, Jehovah inn. (Hint: You would swear that he’s Dutch, not German, and that his career was in another field entirely.)
Fresh bunt czar.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Twofold zeugma anagrams


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Franz Schubert is credited by some baseball historians as being the inventor of the bunt. they called him the "fresh bunt czar."


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Aim larva lung whiplash

Clue number 1: You’re all wet!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

waldvogel said:


> Aim larva lung whiplash
> 
> Clue number 1: You're all wet!


Ralph Vaughan Williams


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> Ralph Vaughan Williams


I had three more clues! You got it too quickly!


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I couldn’t resist. Maybe this was from a scene cut from Das Rheingold?


Manure me, Alberich!


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Cain hidden, Jehovah inn. Here’s another hint:

The business connected with this Dutch-sounding name (in a different spelling) is internationally famous, headquartered in Amsterdam.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Smooth skit man = Thomas Tomkins


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Cain hidden, Jehovah inn = Johann David Heinichen


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Twofold zeugma anagrams = Johannes Chrysostomus Wolfgangus Theophilus Mozart

no, wait ... that's too many letters!


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Keeping with the biblical theme:

Cajole snake


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

waldvogel said:


> Keeping with the biblical theme:
> 
> Cajole snake


Leos Janacek=Cajole snake


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> Smooth skit man = Thomas Tomkins


Tom Tomkins !!!!......are people making these up, I thought he played left back for Bury 54-55 season....


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Another composer - not a dermatologist- “alias acne biz”


----------



## steph01 (Dec 21, 2016)

jim prideaux said:


> Tom Tomkins !!!!......are people making these up, I thought he played left back for Bury 54-55 season....


Here's a footy one then:

soccer hand jean


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Taplow said:


> Twofold zeugma anagrams = Johannes Chrysostomus Wolfgangus Theophilus Mozart
> 
> no, wait ... that's too many letters!


That would be Mango Waltz Frog...

Unsolved:
Jean Throne Sermon.
Elk sends a nazi jam.
Oh, he ran not nobly!
A hen chided John in vain.
Twofold zeugma anagrams.
Manure me, Alberich!
Alias acne biz.
Soccer hand jean.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Alias acne biz = Isaac Albeniz


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

For all the Dennis Moore fans:

Jeremiah Papa Lupine


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ravagers' deed.

Unsolved:
Jean Throne Sermon.
Elk sends a nazi jam.
Oh, he ran not nobly!
A hen chided John in vain.
Twofold zeugma anagrams.
Manure me, Alberich!
Soccer hand jean.
Jeremiah Papa Lupine.
Ravagers' deed.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Ravager’s deed = Edgar Varese


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I think I’ve stepped in this stuff:

Movie aisle resin


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

waldvogel said:


> Ravager's deed = Edgar Varese


theres a d too much then......


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Cruelest Prophet


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bulldog's urinal.............


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Movie aisle resin = Olivier Messiaen


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> theres a d too much then......


Oh, right, it's Edgard Varese!


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

A hen chided John in vain
Cain hidden, Jehovah inn

The same guy - Johann David Heinichen

Is it time to have the Dutch product that sounds like him? I think this is a sign!


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Manure me, Alberich.

This composer’s most famous piece has the same title (but in an entirely different genre) as the most famous work of one of our composers who has already been solved.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Manure me Alberich = Emmanuel Chabrier

I only just realised Emmanuel had a double m.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

LezLee said:


> Manure me Alberich = Emmanuel Chabrier
> 
> I only just realised Emmanuel had a double m.


My next clue would have been:"Oh come, you must know who this is"!


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Hint: Jeremiah Papa Lupine can be translated as:

Two apostles and a branch


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

LezLee said:


> Manure me Alberich = Emmanuel Chabrier
> 
> I only just realised Emmanuel had a double m.


You got Isaac Albeniz, too!


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

New one:

Land rock flogging *****


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

waldvogel said:


> You got Isaac Albeniz, too!


Ah well the ....biz gave it away. Chabrier was a bit harder í ¾í´


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

waldvogel said:


> New one:
> 
> Land rock flogging *****


Land rock flogging w h o r e

I think the naughty word setting is just a bit too uptight!


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Why do my emojis show as question marks?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Reggae hotline.

Tiger Trivet.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Tiger Trivet = Geirr Tveitt

I did have to check the spelling of his first name


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

KenOC said:


> Ravagers' deed.
> 
> Unsolved:
> Jean Throne Sermon.
> ...


Actually, Twofold zeugma anagrams was solved. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Reggae hotline = George Antheil


----------



## steph01 (Dec 21, 2016)

Here's a couple more:

Ranched Cajones
Solid Choral Fund


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Solved:
A glum harvest = Gustav Mahler.
A hen chided John in vain = Johann David Heinichen.
A not avid violin = Antonio Vivaldi.
A rash to men = Thomas Arne.
A rin, lex and a scribe = Alexander Scriabin.
Abnormal car review = Carl Maria von Weber.
Absent crumhorn = Robert Schumann.
Ages miniature pimps = Giuseppe Sammartini.
Agitate into dozen = Gaetano Donizetti.
Aim larva lung whiplash = Ralph Vaughan Williams.
Alias acne biz = Isaac Albeniz.
Aliens jibe us = Jean Sibelius.
All Nine Divine Appoggiatura, Iris! = Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina
Allegorical crone = Arcangelo Corelli.
An air jaguar = Juan Arriaga.
Arioso his coining = Gioachino Rossini.
Arles chives = Charles Ives.
Ashcan? Clam urn = Clara Schumann.
Ask tyro virgins = Igor Stravinsky.
Bach snores longer = Arnold Schoenberg.
Bagel Barn = Alban Berg.
Barf Zen drawl = Franz Berwald.
Bloc theorizer = Hector Berlioz.
Buy used decals = Claude Debussy.
Cain hidden, Jehovah inn = Johann David Heinichen.
Cajole snake = Leos Janacek.
Cannabis, banjoes hath = Johann Sebastian Bach.
Cons jeer handkerchief = Johann Schieferdecker.
Creamy oboe regime = Giacomo Meyerbeer.
Damning buglers = Magnus Lindberg.
Dank innovator = Antonin Dvorak.
Dash jam on = John Adams.
Decree girlfriend a hog = George Frideric Handel.
Delphinium hat = Paul Hindemith.
Democratic Latinos = Domenico Scarlatti.
Each klutz honks a siren = Karlheinz Stockhausen.
Enriched a leggier Ford = George Frideric Handel.
Epic French Dior = Frederic Chopin.
Eve forks pierogi = Sergei Prokofiev.
Experts viewed llama = Peter Maxwell Davies.
Fresh bunt czar = Franz Schubert.
Harps fazed Johnny = Franz Joseph Haydn.
He harms bananas = Hans Abramsen.
Hens harm banjos = Johannes Brahms.
Hover; think no kink = Tikhon Khrennikov.
Free Bulgaria = Gabriel Faure.
Fridge handle bingo = Hildegard of Bingen.
Geezer bigots = Georges Bizet.
Grooms musty desks = Modest Mussorgsky.
Hello, aging peppermint = Georg Philipp Telemann.
Hurl vast urinal = Arthur Sullivan.
Iconic cup amigo = Giacomo Puccini.
Insane ink axis = Iannis Xenakis.
Kabob alert = Bela Bartok.
Kraut Timeouts = Toru Takemitsu.
Legend honors crab = Arnold Schoenberg.
Lording baboons = Orlando Gibbons.
Magical brander = Albéric Magnard.
Major hut handles = John Luther Adams.
Manure me, Alberich = Emmanuel Chabrier
Merchant abides = Bedrich Smetana.
Movie aisle resin = Olivier Messiaen.
Munch A Rich Apple Pill, Abe = Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach.
Nan won a beret = Anton Webern (more or less).
One brain = Brian Eno.
Our Nice Big Chili = Luigi Cherubini (almost).
Prelunch lyre = Henry Purcell.
Pro-fried Chicken = Frederick Chopin.
Rang sequin adore = Enrique Granados.
Ravagers' deed = Edgard Varese.
Reggae hotline = George Antheil.
Rich off a jam = Joachim Raff.
Savory striking = Igor Stravinsky.
Secret hive = Steve Reich.
Smirk kooks vary = Rimsky-Korsakov.
Smooth skit man = Thomas Tomkins.
Tallish atoms = Thomas Tallis.
Ten men pickled her grub = Engelbert Humperdink.
Thy core hipster = Christopher Tye.
Tiger Trivet = Gierr Tveitt
Trouser labels = Albert Roussel.
Truncheon asses = Ernest Chausson.
TV is cash hook = Shostakovich.
Twofold zeugma anagrams = Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart.
Unclasp conifer = Francis Poulenc.
Uremic larvae = Maurice Ravel.
Viva tin viol poop = Ippolitov-Ivanov.
Whee! Bad unloving vet = Ludwig van Beethoven.

Unsolved:
Jean Throne Sermon.
Elk sends a nazi jam.
Oh, he ran not nobly!
Soccer hand jean.
Jeremiah Papa Lupine.
Cruelest Prophet.
Land rock flogging w h o r e.
Ranched Cajones.
Solid Choral Fund.
Bulldog's urinal.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Also still unsolved:

Bulldog's urinal


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Added it on, thanks.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok. Time for a hint on “land rock flogging w h o r e”

On second thought it’s too early. I don’t give hints to the poor. Who do you think I am, Robin Hood?


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Cruelest prophet = Peter Sculthorpe
One of my favourite composers.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Also still unsolved:
> 
> Bulldog's urinal


Hey, I just go in the backyard.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

An easy one: Frog freed.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Taplow said:


> An easy one: Frog freed.


Ferd Grofe? I thought his first name was Ferde.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Diet to antagonize.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

waldvogel said:


> Ferd Grofe? I thought his first name was Ferde.


Seems you're right. Full name Ferdinand, but went by Ferdie. Wikipedia lists him as Ferde. Oh well!


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Taplow said:


> Diet to antagonize.


Gaetano Donizetti.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Second hint for Jeremiah Papa Lupine:

He uses three names. Translate his first two names into English, and you get the first two names of a composer from the 19th century whose music is seldom described as “classical”.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

waldvogel said:


> Ok. Time for a hint on "land rock flogging w h o r e"
> 
> On second thought it's too early. I don't give hints to the poor. Who do you think I am, Robin Hood?


Without checking, Erich Wolfgang Korngold.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

A new one:

Marble abuser


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A gnu eyes eye.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

A gnu eyes eye = Eugene Ysaye


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

We're slowing down! Solved:
A glum harvest = Gustav Mahler.
A gnu eyes eye = Eugene Ysaye
A hen chided John in vain = Johann David Heinichen.
A not avid violin = Antonio Vivaldi.
A rash to men = Thomas Arne.
A rin, lex and a scribe = Alexander Scriabin.
Abnormal car review = Carl Maria von Weber.
Absent crumhorn = Robert Schumann.
Ages miniature pimps = Giuseppe Sammartini.
Agitate into dozen = Gaetano Donizetti.
Aim larva lung whiplash = Ralph Vaughan Williams.
Alias acne biz = Isaac Albeniz.
Aliens jibe us = Jean Sibelius.
All Nine Divine Appoggiatura, Iris! = Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina
Allegorical crone = Arcangelo Corelli.
An air jaguar = Juan Arriaga.
Arioso his coining = Gioachino Rossini.
Arles chives = Charles Ives.
Ashcan? Clam urn = Clara Schumann.
Ask tyro virgins = Igor Stravinsky.
Bach snores longer = Arnold Schoenberg.
Bagel Barn = Alban Berg.
Barf Zen drawl = Franz Berwald.
Bloc theorizer = Hector Berlioz.
Buy used decals = Claude Debussy.
Cain hidden, Jehovah inn = Johann David Heinichen.
Cajole snake = Leos Janacek.
Cannabis, banjoes hath = Johann Sebastian Bach.
Cons jeer handkerchief = Johann Schieferdecker.
Creamy oboe regime = Giacomo Meyerbeer.
Cruelest prophet = Peter Sculthorpe.
Damning buglers = Magnus Lindberg.
Dank innovator = Antonin Dvorak.
Dash jam on = John Adams.
Decree girlfriend a hog = George Frideric Handel.
Delphinium hat = Paul Hindemith.
Democratic Latinos = Domenico Scarlatti.
Diet to antagonize = Gaetano Donizetti.
Each klutz honks a siren = Karlheinz Stockhausen.
Enriched a leggier Ford = George Frideric Handel.
Epic French Dior = Frederic Chopin.
Eve forks pierogi = Sergei Prokofiev.
Experts viewed llama = Peter Maxwell Davies.
Fresh bunt czar = Franz Schubert.
Harps fazed Johnny = Franz Joseph Haydn.
He harms bananas = Hans Abramsen.
Hens harm banjos = Johannes Brahms.
Hover; think no kink = Tikhon Khrennikov.
Free Bulgaria = Gabriel Faure.
Fridge handle bingo = Hildegard of Bingen.
Geezer bigots = Georges Bizet.
Grooms musty desks = Modest Mussorgsky.
Hello, aging peppermint = Georg Philipp Telemann.
Hurl vast urinal = Arthur Sullivan.
Iconic cup amigo = Giacomo Puccini.
Insane ink axis = Iannis Xenakis.
Kabob alert = Bela Bartok.
Kraut Timeouts = Toru Takemitsu.
Land rock flogging w h o r e = Erich Wolfgang Korngold.
Legend honors crab = Arnold Schoenberg.
Lording baboons = Orlando Gibbons.
Magical brander = Albéric Magnard.
Major hut handles = John Luther Adams.
Manure me, Alberich = Emmanuel Chabrier
Merchant abides = Bedrich Smetana.
Movie aisle resin = Olivier Messiaen.
Munch A Rich Apple Pill, Abe = Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach.
Nan won a beret = Anton Webern (more or less).
One brain = Brian Eno.
Our Nice Big Chili = Luigi Cherubini (almost).
Prelunch lyre = Henry Purcell.
Pro-fried Chicken = Frederick Chopin.
Rang sequin adore = Enrique Granados.
Ravagers' deed = Edgard Varese.
Reggae hotline = George Antheil.
Rich off a jam = Joachim Raff.
Savory striking = Igor Stravinsky.
Secret hive = Steve Reich.
Smirk kooks vary = Rimsky-Korsakov.
Smooth skit man = Thomas Tomkins.
Tallish atoms = Thomas Tallis.
Ten men pickled her grub = Engelbert Humperdink.
Thy core hipster = Christopher Tye.
Tiger Trivet = Gierr Tveitt
Trouser labels = Albert Roussel.
Truncheon asses = Ernest Chausson.
TV is cash hook = Shostakovich.
Twofold zeugma anagrams = Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart.
Unclasp conifer = Francis Poulenc.
Uremic larvae = Maurice Ravel.
Viva tin viol poop = Ippolitov-Ivanov.
Whee! Bad unloving vet = Ludwig van Beethoven.

Unsolved:
Jean Throne Sermon.
Elk sends a nazi jam.
Oh, he ran not nobly!
Soccer hand jean.
Jeremiah Papa Lupine.
Ranched Cajones.
Solid Choral Fund.
Bulldog's urinal.
Marble abuser.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Hint for Bulldog's urinal.

Think North, but even more South.


----------



## steph01 (Dec 21, 2016)

Jean Throne Sermon = Ernest John Moeran


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Another clue for Jeremiah Papa Lupine:

A barnyard male on French water


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

A new one:

Thresh zucchini


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Jeremiah Papa Lupine = Jean-Philippe Rameau


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

New one:

Online bartenders.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

KenOC said:


> The answer is here.


I'm going to take that as a license to be mildly obscene


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> New one:
> 
> Online bartenders.


Talk about a useless job...

I was going to do this composer the other day, using the same anagram: Leonard Bernstein


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Not the most famous composer, but there’s been a few on this list that I’ve never heard of, so there!


Calm urologist shakeout


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Jump home, nonhuman elk.

(0r, Me hump junk on manhole, an amusing image but hardly decorous.)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Unsolved:
Elk sends a nazi jam.
Oh, he ran not nobly!
Soccer hand jean.
Ranched Cajones.
Solid Choral Fund.
Bulldog's urinal.
Marble abuser.
Thresh zucchini.
Calm urologist shakeout.
Jump home, nonhuman elk.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Jump home, nonhuman elk.
> 
> (0r, Me hump junk on manhole, an amusing image but hardly decorous.)


I think our tastes overlap here... unlike Steph01, where I'm 0 for forever. This composer is a guy who I had on my waiting list...

I think there's a statue of this composer on the Charles bridge in Prague, made out of lovely porcelain...


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Hint for marble abuser:

When my American uncle needs a haircut, see this composer.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

waldvogel said:


> ...made out of lovely porcelain...


Yeah, you got it alright. Did you know that the designer was a nun?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

"Bulldog's urinal".

Second hint:

20th century composer, one of the few from his country. Several of his works have been recorded, most notably his three symphonies.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Marble abuser = Samuel Barber


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Hint for Thresh zucchini:

His church commemorates him as a saint. I’m impressed!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm going to stop maintaining the lists very soon. I'll post the full list later, one more time. Meanwhile, can we try to get maybe half these? I'll ask the authors of unsolved ones to post the answers as we close down.

Unsolved:
Elk sends a Nazi jam.
Oh, he ran not nobly!
Soccer hand jean.
Ranched cajones.
Solid choral fund.
Bulldog's urinal.
Thresh zucchini.
Calm urologist shakeout.
Jump home, nonhuman elk.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bulldog's urinal = Douglas Lilburn from New Zealand.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Hint for Calm urologist shakeout:

He has three names. A French king, a creepy island, and a question you’d ask your friend if you both want to write on the sidewalk.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

That'd be Louis Moreau Gottschalk.

Jump home, nonhuman elk = Johann Nepomuk Hummel, as Waldvogel already guessed (but didn't spell out).


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Only seven letters in this one:

Pointer


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Pointer = Pérotin


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

LezLee said:


> Pointer = Pérotin


I missed putting in the One-nil soccer score... but I'll put in one for an extinct mammal:

Golden aurochs


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Unsolved:
Elk sends a Nazi jam.
Oh, he ran not nobly!
Soccer hand jean.
Ranched cajones.
Solid choral fund.
Thresh zucchini.
Golden aurochs.

Last call for hints and solutions!


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I bet you’d sell your soul to the devil for a clue about Golden aurochs.

“Thresh zucchini” = Henry Sluice-gate


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the clue!

Golden aurochs = Charles Gounod


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

waldvogel said:


> "Thresh zucchini" = Henry Sluice-gate


But...but...

https://www.vbgov.com/government/de... Drainage/cape-henry-sluice-gates-4-26-16.pdf


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

KenOC said:


> But...but...
> 
> https://www.vbgov.com/government/de... Drainage/cape-henry-sluice-gates-4-26-16.pdf


Obviously they named it after our sainted composer. He shares July 28th on the saints calendar with JS Bach and GF Handel. I think you can guess the denomination...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ah, Thresh zucchini = Heinrich Schütz.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The anagram list has been posted on the web for the delectation of the ages to come.

https://sites.google.com/site/kenocstuff/composer-anagrams

Feel free to continue, but I won't be updating the lists any longer. Somebody else may want to do this.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

New one -
A vespers kit


----------



## steph01 (Dec 21, 2016)

Soccer hand jean = Johannes Eccard
Ranched cajones = Johannes Eccard
Solid choral fund = Nicholas Ludford


----------

